# Looking for 3 spots offshore/bay 6-20/21



## REEdg (Nov 24, 2009)

I am 56, 22 and 20. We are all experienced fisherman and have tackle. We will cover expenses gas, bait, ice etc. I come down about twice a month to fish the surf. Call my cell 214-505-5928. Thanks. Ric


----------



## REEdg (Nov 24, 2009)

REEdg said:


> I am 56, 22 and 20. We are all experienced fisherman and have tackle. We will cover expenses gas, bait, ice etc. I come down about twice a month to fish the surf. Call my cell 214-505-5928. Thanks. Ric


 I guess I should say we are conservatives who cling to our guns and bibles and want to cling to a fishing rod this weekend out of Lake Jackson.


----------

